# Sound-Probleme in WoW



## StolzerVerstärkerschamane (25. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

seit heute habe ich ein Sound-Problem.

Wenn kein Ziel habe und z.b. Erdschock drücke, hör ich nur den Bass von dem Fehlersound, nicht aber den Sound selbst, es sei denn ich laufe seitwärs dabei. Dann hör ich den Sound links/rechts (je nach dem wohin ich laufe).
Oder wenn ich caste (z.b. Welle der Heilung) hör ich den Soundloop vom Cast nicht, aber den Sound am Ende des Casts.
Oder im Kampf hör ich alles dumpf (also nur den Bass), außer ich drehe mich ein klein bisschen nach rechts/links, dann höre ich den Sound von der jeweiligen Seite.

Ich habe drei Lautsprecher: Links, Rechts, Mitte (unterm Schreibtisch, Subwoofer). Es scheint irgendwie so, als würde ich über die Mitte keinen Sound, sondern nur Bass hören. Dies ist aber nur bei WoW so - Musik hören und andere Spiele klappen problemlos.
Wenn ich den Sound aufnehme (also direkt von der Soundkarte) und dann abspiele hör ich ihn genau so wie er sein sollte (nur halt mono).

Was ich schon versucht habe:
- WoW neugestartet
- PC neugestartet
- Alle Addons deaktiviert
- WTF, Cache und Interface-Ordner gelöscht
- auf anderen Char umgeloggt (selbes Problem)

Ich hoffe ich habe mein Problem gut geschildert, ist ziemlich schwer zu beschreiben ^^

Hoffentlich kann mir wer helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (26. Dezember 2007)

wer spielt wow mit sound???^^ höre lieber musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nercomanta (3. Januar 2008)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Treiber aktualisiert - anderes Headset ausprobiert - egal was ich mache - der Ton klingt extrem übersteuert und knacksig. Die Suche im Internet hat auch nicht wirklich was ergeben.

Das Problem scheint seit dem letzten Patch zu existieren. Hat jemand eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## StolzerVerstärkerschamane (3. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mal auf dem PTR (Testrealm) gespielt: auch da gibt es mein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also habe ich WoW neuinstalliert... immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn ich ein Headset anschließe habe ich gar keinen "Ton aus der Mitte". Vielleicht stimmt irgendwas mit der Soundkarte nicht, so dass die in der Mitte nichts sendet (außer den Bass)? Aber warum laufen dann alle anderen Spiele normal (zumindest spüre ich keinen Unterschied)?

Ich habe auch schon den Treiber aktualisiert (glaube dass das der richtige war ^^), ändert sich nichts.

Das Problem trat das erste Mal auf, als ich mit meinem neuen Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard gespielt hab, aber daran kann es noch nicht liegen? Andere Spiele haben das Problem nicht, und viele andere WoW-Spieler haben diese Tastatur auch...

Bitte HILFE :'( ich verzweifle noch...


----------



## Melleky (19. April 2008)

Also ich hatte das selbe Problem und habe lediglig unter den sound optionen in WoW Standard gedrückt und das hat meine Probleme aufs Erste gelegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal gucken wie das weiterhin läuft, ich hoffe euch Hilft das auch.
Habe allerding noch nicht probiert was passiert wenn man sich abmeldet oder seine alten Einstellungen dann wieder vornimt. Aber ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren.
Ich hoffe es klappt bei euch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roguff (22. April 2008)

Was hast du für eine Soundkarte ? 
Hast du vielleicht "Hardwarebeschleunigung" (oder so ähnlich, im Spiel selber) aktiviert ? Wenn ja, mal deaktivieren.
Hast du im Spiel selber die richtige Soundkarte ausgewählt ? 
Notfalls kannst auch unter "Start - Ausführen" "dxdiag" eingeben und auf OK klicken, und die Soundhardwarebeschleunigeung unter Sound, deaktivieren.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. April 2008)

Schaut eigentlich überhaupt keiner mehr auf das Alter eines Beitrags?


----------



## gOOvER (22. April 2008)

*lol*, ich glaube das Datum wurde überlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

